# cassette adapter making loud rattling noise



## kevmatic

Check the manual for your radio and see if you can disable its "Cut tape detection," typically by holding down a button combination.

Otherwise, you can try to lubricate the gears inside the adapter or buy a better one with better gearing.


----------



## chrispytoes

Would it be worth using an FM transmitter instead?


----------



## kevmatic

Personally experience says no. Unless you get an expensive FM transmitter, they suck.


----------



## billbartuska

Open it up and take out all the gears and other useless parts and throw them away.


----------



## chrispytoes

That's exactly what I did and the player immediately ejects the tape.


----------



## billbartuska

Side load or end load? Perhaps the wire is preventing he shell from seating properly.
Does a regular cassette work?


----------



## chrispytoes

End load, and the wire does not get in the way of anything, it comes out on the correct side to come straight out the tape slot. And yes, a regular cassette works.


----------



## billbartuska

You could try taping over these openings. Some players will sense whether tape is present.
If it's available turn off auto reverse.

I've occasionally have the eject problem. I just keep re-inserting (sometimes 10X) and eventually it stays.


----------



## justlookin41

That's ridiculous that you would have to try something 10 times for it to work. I had a similar problem, but I removed the big gear (second from the left). My tape player looks for something to catch around the two holes, so I left those gears. I also left the one with the rubber seal, because it rejected the adapter otherwise. Try it out and let me know if it works!


----------

